# Solved: Dreamweaver CS3 trial failure



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

I've downloaded the Adobe Dreamweaver CS3 trial 3 times, installed it 5 times, and decided that neither of those is going to help the problem. When I click on the newly installed application to run, it hangs on startup, now, as it took quite a while to install, I figured this may take quite a while to start. I left it for a few minutes and it still sat there on 'Initializing files'.

This happens every time, and I've decided to try seek out some help. Those of you with any knowledge or advice, it would be much appreciated.

thanks,
sam


----------



## Guybrush (Feb 24, 2002)

This happened to me once. I am still not sure if that is the reason, but when i removed sun java from the system, DW which was running like a snail earlier, suddenly started working like a champ.


----------



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

I'll try it and let you know how it works out. thanks 

EDIT: Tried it, but it still didnt work  was worth a shot though 
I guess i'll just leave it and try it again in a months time or so


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Well now if you try it in a month from now, It does not nescisarily mean that it will work, you "may" run into the same problems again.

I suggest going to adobe.com and looking at the documentation provided for dreamweaver.

Also the documentation can be found in the folder that was extracted to your desktop at the time of installation.

Hope I can be of futher assistance.
-Thanks


----------



## Sammeh_Boy (Aug 9, 2005)

I googled to find if anybody had been suffering from the same problem as myself. I'd done this in the past, but i put a more detailed search in and found that it was clashing with Acer eData Security Management. After uninstalling this software, seeing as I don't use it anyway. Dreamweaver opened correctly


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for reporting back with your solution! :up:


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Sammeh_Boy said:


> I googled to find if anybody had been suffering from the same problem as myself. I'd done this in the past, but i put a more detailed search in and found that it was clashing with Acer eData Security Management. After uninstalling this software, seeing as I don't use it anyway. Dreamweaver opened correctly


I've had problems with Acer eData Security Management - I really don't see the point in it as I never use it, and it crashes every 5 minutes. Thanks for posting the solution I'll remember this for any future problems


----------

